# Blown Tire



## kemccarthy (Apr 19, 2009)

Just got back from a wonderful trip to the great smokey mountains... Deep creek tubing was great but we had some tire issues. Blew out a tire on the way up and had to put on a spare.. Then it was losing air at the campground, had to stop on the way home several times to make sure all was okay. Then pulled in the driveway to find another tire was going flat... Bought our "new camper this past spring" and the tires had been replaced from the previous owner with in the last year. Not sure if this was just bad luck or not... Any recommendations for replacement tires for the 25RSS... Should we obviously go bigger? Thanks, Kelle


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

This spring I changed my tires to the Maxxis 225-75R-15 Load Rating E. I heard a lot of good things about them and have not had any issues yet. 4500 miles so far this year.

MAXXIS TIRES


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Awesome that you had a great trip!







Sounds like you have about as much luck as me though when it comes to tires.









One year old tires shouldn't be having that much of an issue. Can you find the DOT on the tires? Should be a four digit code that shows the week and the year they were made. For instance, tires made in the 32d week of 2007 would read "3207". Should be stamped into the tire. If they're more than 4 years old, go ahead and replace.

As others on the site have done, I've recently upgraded to 15 inch Maxxis Radials, load range D. Had to get new rims, etc., but I bought some peace of mind for our 8.5 hour trip to San Antonio. No more worrying about being close to my weight limit, overloading the tires, etc.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I got the same as sayonara. Very stable so far and I ran into a lot of nasty construction that put them thru their paces near Savanah on I-95 last month. ---Mike


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Another vote for Maxxis here. Mine have been great!


----------



## TDaniels (May 18, 2007)

I have the same trailer as you and I went with the same size tire, but I went with the Kumho 857 radial tire. They have a higher load capacity than the original Bias Ply Duro's. We just got back from a 4000 mile trip to Iowa from Seattle and the Kumho's are showing no signs of wear or any other issues, and they definitely took a beating with all of the construction and bad roads we encountered along the way. Kumho

Hope this helps.

TD


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Maxxis!!!! I had new Maxxis tires put on this past June. I couldn't believe how much smoother the tt pulled compared to the old Duros.

Brad


----------



## Tom W. (Jun 6, 2007)

kemccarthy said:


> Just got back from a wonderful trip to the great smokey mountains... Deep creek tubing was great but we had some tire issues. Blew out a tire on the way up and had to put on a spare.. Then it was losing air at the campground, had to stop on the way home several times to make sure all was okay. Then pulled in the driveway to find another tire was going flat... Bought our "new camper this past spring" and the tires had been replaced from the previous owner with in the last year. Not sure if this was just bad luck or not... Any recommendations for replacement tires for the 25RSS... Should we obviously go bigger? Thanks, Kelle


Make sure you are not overloading your TT. Sure fire way to blow tires when you exceed the weight rating.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I've had good luck with Maxxis and Tow Master. The Kuhmo's look good but from what I can tell they're hard to find. Whatever you get make sure you check the date code on the tire to make sure they really are new. They should be less than a year old if possible and definitely not more than 2 years old. The date code is usually the last 4 digits of the DOT serial number and the first 2 numbers are the week (01-52) and the second 2 numbers are the year. A few years ago I bought a "new" tire as a spare and when I finally put it on it promptly blew out in a couple hundred miles. Turns out by the time it blew it was 5 years old and just waiting to fail. Starting with really new tires will help make sure you've got many problem free towing miles ahead.


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

You might wanna read this thread
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=27325
Eric


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

For you guys who upgraded to 15" tires, did you have any clearance problems? when it's time to change the tires on ours, that's what I want to do also. Will probably upgrade the wheels with some "bling"


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Silvrsled said:


> For you guys who upgraded to 15" tires, did you have any clearance problems? when it's time to change the tires on ours, that's what I want to do also. Will probably upgrade the wheels with some "bling"


Kumho tires makes a 14" load range "D" 8 ply rated at about 2200lbs that can be bought at Sears I thinks it's a model #857
Some units need the flip cause the clearance becomes an issue; it's hard to say which ones will and which ones wont need the conversion.

Best prices I've found on tire & wheels combo is at:
http://www.discounttiredirect.com/direct/home.do?
Eric


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Is there any advantage to using a load range E tire and inflating it to 65 pounds? This way you could use your current rims.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Silvrsled said:


> For you guys who upgraded to 15" tires, did you have any clearance problems? when it's time to change the tires on ours, that's what I want to do also. Will probably upgrade the wheels with some "bling"


No clearance problems. I had plenty of room with 225/75/15's. I know there were some members with the big dinete slides like on the RSDS that did have some rubbing problems under the slide and ended up having to do an axle flip. But with the 21 you will be fine. ---Mike


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Joe/GA said:


> Is there any advantage to using a load range E tire and inflating it to 65 pounds? This way you could use your current rims.


Joe, I like overkill. In the event of a blowout, I want the three surviving tires to be able to handle the weight of the outback without immediately being overloaded by the loss of the fourth. So yes, if you up your load range, even if you keep your current rims you will have benefits. But if it's time for you to get new tires, for a couple hundred more you can upgrade to some nice looking alluminum wheels with increased load carrying and clearance. --Mike


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

mmblantz said:


> Is there any advantage to using a load range E tire and inflating it to 65 pounds? This way you could use your current rims.


Joe, I like overkill. In the event of a blowout, I want the three surviving tires to be able to handle the weight of the outback without immediately being overloaded by the loss of the fourth. So yes, if you up your load range, even if you keep your current rims you will have benefits. But if it's time for you to get new tires, for a couple hundred more you can upgrade to some nice looking alluminum wheels with increased load carrying and clearance. --Mike
[/quote]

X2

I like that I can loose one tire and the other three will handle the load for at least a short while: that probably ain"t gonna happen with load range "C" 6 ply tires! GO 10 PLY!! they'll take 11,400lbs....now that's overkill!
Eric


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Another vote for Maxxis radials! We sure do like ours!

-CC


----------

